# e-MTB prices are probably on-the-rise.



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Case-in-point, Specialized. They raised their prices today, by as much as $1600. It may be even more for the higher-end models that I don't remember the prices for.

'21 Turbo Levo (base) was marked up by $500 ($5000, to $5500)
'21 Turbo Levo Comp was marked up by $1200 ($6300, to $7500)
'21 Turbo Levo Expert was marked up by $1600 ($8900, to $10500)

'21 Turbo Levo SL Comp was marked up by $500 ($6500, to $7000)
'21 Turbo Levo SL Comp Carbon was marked up by $500 ($7500 to $8000) 

I believe the reason is a response to supply chain issues (and hence, supply) in the face of exploding popularity/demand.

I think if you have an eye on an e-MTB that is in-stock, you might want to pull the trigger ASAP.


----------



## Nefariousd (May 1, 2015)

My buddy is a dealer and carries specialized as one of his brands, he told me yesterday that additionally he lost 4% margin in the process. Fortunately, everything he had on a truck was invoiced at the old pricing. When he tried to order more the gave him an August delivery date. I'm pretty sure others are going to need to do the same; I think supply chain issues are much worse than than non industry people know. It will be interesting when the snow-bound folks come into spring expecting to get bikes


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Nefariousd said:


> I think supply chain issues are much worse than than non industry people know.


Somebody in emtbforums posted this article which describes the crisis in the industry.









Bike boom in a crisis? Long delivery times, limited availability and higher prices for 2021


Dream or nightmare? The coronavirus crisis has brought an unbelievable boom to the bike industry. Despite this, massive bankruptcies, sinking valuations of a number of manufacturers, long delivery times, servicing issues and higher prices all threaten. We explain what’s going on and clarify the...




ebike-mtb.com







Nefariousd said:


> It will be interesting when the snow-bound folks come into spring expecting to get bikes


I haven't even thought about this. Seems like thing are going to become (if it wasn't already) crazy scarce and/or expensive.


----------



## mlx john (Mar 22, 2010)

I have bicycle repair business. Many components are completely unavailable right now. No derailleurs, shifters, pedals, brakes, etc. available from QBP, BTI and even directly from Shimano and Sram. Everything from XTR to Deore, XX1 to SX.
When things do come into stock, they are bought up by bike shops/businesses in minutes. It's a blessing and a curse I guess.


----------



## bikesdirect (Nov 7, 2006)

Prices are being forced up by increases in component costs, dropping value of USD, soaring ocean freight costs, and general other pressures from the shortage

its really sad, as it takes many new cyclists out of the market
and what we all want are more people on bikes


----------



## {|xDi|} (Dec 2, 2020)

DtEW said:


> Somebody in emtbforums posted this article which describes the crisis in the industry.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea that's why i bought the bike & tv i wanted when i saw them in stock because there's no telling when the next opportunity would have came my way. Now that i have what i need i can enjoy them as long as nothing breaks then I'm up a messy creek with no paddle lol


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, component pricing is going up like mad...just like lumber prices and everything else. Inflation plus major supply issues. No more bikes for me till later this year....maybe.


----------



## sml-2727 (Nov 16, 2013)

When I went to my local Trek dealer looking for a Rail he told me he’s expecting his next rail in December!!! Luckily he found me one out of state.


----------

